# Hunting with a new recurve



## willie1971 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm a novice, and got me a 40# recurve, and been practicing about every day for the last 6 weeks.  Enjoying it!

Want to try and take a deer this fall.  Can this bow take a deer ethically, or should i invest in more poundage?  I hate losing game, and realize this happens, but want to maximize my chances for some venison, and minimize the chances for waste.  thanks


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 13, 2013)

If you're pulling 28" to get the full 40# out if it, then it can be done. That plus good shot placement with a really sharp broadhead.


----------



## chenryiv (Jul 13, 2013)

Check out this link from TradGang for inspiration.

Topic: 40# - 45# Bow Harvest Pics.

http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=112539;p=1


----------



## StringRash (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm new to traditional archery as well, but I've picked up a few things over the past year. At the last NGTA shoot, I met a guy shooting a medium poundage recurve. I think it was in the 45-50 pound range. He was shooting the smaller diameter arrows and was getting ridiculous speed. He said it chrono'd at around 190-200 fps.  That being said, there are things you can do to maximize the potential of your bow, if you aren't worried about using some "non-trad" gear. Skinny strings and arrows can help alleviate some of your concerns. I've avoided trying smaller diameter arrows because I didn't like the look of them. After seeing how they performed I am reconsidering my bias. Hmmm, I probably shouldn't worry about non-trad gear until I get a quiver without an iPhone pocket.  Just sayin.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 13, 2013)

Make sure you have great flying arrows and a good weight to them. If I remember correctly you should have around 10 grams per pound of bow. Heavier arrows aren't as fast but they have more kenetic energy, couple this with a very straight flying arrow and you will get maximum penetration. I think people go back and forth between weight and speed arguing which is better but I've read more explaining that weight is best


----------



## willie1971 (Jul 13, 2013)

I started shooting 30" arrows (easton 2016 xx75 tribute with feathers).  I got some magnus stingers and NAP spitfires to go with these arrows.   These tips seem to shoot like the field tips.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 13, 2013)

chenryiv said:


> Check out this link from TradGang for inspiration.
> 
> Topic: 40# - 45# Bow Harvest Pics.
> 
> http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=112539;p=1



Very inspiring confidence boosting pics! I'm hunting with a light bow myself this fall.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm using a 45# longbow but at my draw length I'm probably drawing around 40#. With Zwicky 2-blade (which I'll sharpen myself) on heavy cedar arrows I don't feel under-gunned by any means. BTW I'm more excited about sharpening my new arrows that came yesterday than anything else! They look very dull, which is no problem, just more fun for me. 

A little off-topic, but about string silencers:
using a flemish twist string, my bow emits a low pitched pleasant "hum". Kind of like an acoustic upright bass. With silencers (placed at different locations like 1/4 length of the string, 1/3 length, etc. to silence all the harmonics) my bow has a sharp "bark" at a higher pitched tone, but seems just as loud to me. I don't know what runs through a deer's mind, but that low pitched hum sounds more natural to me, and less alarming. Anyone else ever experience this?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 13, 2013)

You should have no problem at 40#. Make sure you are getting the best arrow flight and tuned to the best arrow and bow match. Have you bare shaft tuned the bow and arrows that you are using? Tuning is very important when it comes to the most straight arrow and broad head flight. The arrow needs to fly as straight as possible for best penetration. Hope this helps and I  have not confused you in any way.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2013)

Buckbacks will say it can't be done....


----------



## spydermon (Jul 13, 2013)

willie1971 said:


> I started shooting 30" arrows (easton 2016 xx75 tribute with feathers).  I got some magnus stingers and NAP spitfires to go with these arrows.   These tips seem to shoot like the field tips.



Nap spitfire is a mechanical...that is a no no with recurve/longbows.  Simple cut on contacts primarily for most.    Practice a lot and hunt very close and be very strict to oy taking shots within your comfortable range -5 yards or so.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Buckbacks will say it can't be done....



Yepa dozen kills w one I pull 39#. It won't work....you need 60#+ to kill game with in Ga. ...


----------



## willie1971 (Jul 13, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Nap spitfire is a mechanical...that is a no no with recurve/longbows.  Simple cut on contacts primarily for most.    Practice a lot and hunt very close and be very strict to oy taking shots within your comfortable range -5 yards or so.



good to know. last year i shot a huge doe double-lung with a muzzy mx-3 with my crossbow.  zero blood trail, and she ran about 500 yards into a thicket.  needless to say, i'm not too confident in those broadheads.  

i'll stick with the 2-blade stingers on my first hunt and report back.  the stingers seem to shoot like my field tips.  may look at buying the 4-blade stingers.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 13, 2013)

40 is plenty. 500gr. Arrow at least. Tune it well. Shoot a sharp 2 blade head and put it where it where it needs to go.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 15, 2013)

Agreed with all the above. 

40# is plenty but stick to the guidance already provided and reinforced by this experienced and esteemed company:  1) Shoot an arrow which weighs a minimum of 10 grains per pound of draw weight (11 or 12 gpp would be even better),  2) Shoot a  sharp, fixed blade,  *2 blade head*, and 3) Hit 'em in the boiler room.   

Stay away from mechanical heads. Most Trad bows ain't got enough umph to make the blades deploy sufficiently. You want to start cuttin' on impact. Honest.    

Best way to help insure good shot placement and good penetration with a lighter bow is to be patient and wait for closer shot opportunities.  Honest opinion.  

Insist on perfect arrow flight & practice, practice, practice. If you are hunting from a tree stand, practice your downward angle shots. Also practice with what you will be wearing while hunting - head-net, shirt, hat - everything. Don't want any surprises at the moment of truth.   

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Mudfeather (Jul 15, 2013)

KE is NOT a good indicator of how well and arrow will perform killing stuff...Compound guys use it but the first step is to double the speed...

Speed kills with transportation cause the driver usually absorbs the energy...Arrows kill by suffocation and blood loss...these are best caused by depth of wound and you get depth from momentum not speed..

And I hunt with a 45# bow and a 550 gr arrow that prolly shoots a whopping 135'/sec.


----------



## willie1971 (Jul 15, 2013)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> Agreed with all the above.
> 
> 40# is plenty but stick to the guidance already provided and reinforced by this experienced and esteemed company:  1) Shoot an arrow which weighs a minimum of 10 grains per pound of draw weight (11 or 12 gpp would be even better),  2) Shoot a  sharp, fixed blade,  *2 blade head*, and 3) Hit 'em in the boiler room.
> 
> ...



thanks - that's some good advice.  i spent a while getting my stand ready and cleared out some debris in my "zone." 

cant wait for september


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jul 15, 2013)

Good advice by all....The key is being close, shot placement and a razor, hair popping sharp, broadhead.. 

I prefer Treeshark's myself...Theysz make some really big holes when they cut hide!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 15, 2013)

40# is plenty. It has more to do with shot placement and how sharp your TWO blade broadhead is.  Shoot and practice to hit your spot at 15 yds and the rest will naturally fall in to place. I say two blade because at that poundage it will give you the most yump for your shot.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 15, 2013)

Stingers are great broadheads IMO. Took my first trad deer with one at about twelve yards, and had a perfect pass through. At the time I didn't know about the 10 gr. per lb., so my arrow was technically too light (3555,standard insert, 125 gr. stinger, pulling around 48#) but zipped right through anyway. 
 I also think crossbows absolutely suck, and should never be used unless you're handicapped, and don't plan to shoot beyond 10 yds. I've heard too many stories of guys getting " perfect" shots, and still losing the deer. They might work on zombies, but keep em out of the woods please.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 16, 2013)

If you hunt long enough you will eventually lose a deer, or two, or three...  regardless of the weapon you choose to employ and regardless of how good or how bad a shot you make. It is unfortunate and regrettable but it happens. 

Crossbows are legal hunting weapons in the Great State of Georgia. While we as Traditional Archers may disagree with their inclusion for use in the ARCHERY Season (I personally think they should have been legalized but relegated to the General Fire Arms Season only) I think it is both counterproductive and divisive to scorn them and their users in this public forum.  Hunters need to stick together - bow hunters, black powder hunters, rifle hunters, pistol hunters, and yes - even cross bow hunters. JMHO


----------



## PRlongbow (Jul 16, 2013)

Well said timberghost, anything to get more ethical people in the woods is a good thing


----------



## willie1971 (Jul 16, 2013)

I'll be honest... I got a crossbow a few years ago, and was amazed at its accuracy.  I got a nice doe with it last year.  I see skunkhound's point.  However, it got me into traditional archery, as a crossbow is NO fun to shoot after a few bolts.  I don't see me even buying a compound bow now.  Traditional is the way to go IMO.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 16, 2013)

Hope I didn't offend you Willie. I know that came off kinda mean. Like the others, I wouldn't care as much if they(crossbows) were used during rifle season, but my main gripe with them is that so many guys use them just to extend their season, because they don't want to put in the effort to shoot a bow competently, so they go out get one of them instead. And since they think its just like a rifle, they don't practice with it either. 
 I hunt a small piece of bow only public land in Cobb co, and twice last year I came out of the woods with guys bragging about the monster buck they hit, and were now calling the bloodhound to help them find. I know it can happen with any weapon, but it seems more common with the dart gun. 
 Anyway, I'm glad you're shooting a bow now, and I hope you have a great season ahead. 
David.


----------



## willie1971 (Jul 16, 2013)

man, i dont get offended.  i appreciate opinionated hunters, as long as they are informed.  you fit the bill IMO.  I hope the best for you too.  I'll be shooting my recurve while i lend out my crossbow this archery season.


----------



## Ellbow (Jul 17, 2013)

The Indians shot with less poundage. Go for it!
El


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 22, 2013)

And they used rocks!


----------



## robert carter (Jul 23, 2013)

AS most have said its all in where you hit`m. A good sharp two blade will get her done.
  I personally have never seen a double lung shot deer go more than 100 yards. I have seen a one lung shot deer we recovered without a dog go over a mile shot with a treeshark.Solid blood most of the way and the deer was still alive after 8 hrs.and had to be shot again after it jumped and ran a short ways.Point is no matter the weapon you sling arrows with if you don`t shoot through both lungs with a sharp broadhead your gonna have some bad results most every time.
  Also, if my Son would start back hunting again by having a crossbow...I would buy him two.RC


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow. I like how some of you turned this thread into a rant about crossbows. Do you think it should be legal to own both? Is it ethical and can I store them together or will the more skilled recurve destroy the crossbow?If I buy a recurve do I have to automatically act like a horses' rear to my crossbow when I shoot it?


----------



## setters (Jul 31, 2013)

It's good to know that you think crossbows suck and shouldn't be allowed unless you're handicapped.  I don't hunt with a crossbow but your rhetoric sounds a lot like the PETA folks saying that hunting shouldn't be allowed because they don't agree with it.  Just one more person pushing his agenda on everyone else.  Congrats.

Apologies to the OP for contributing to the derailing of your thread.  I couldn't let this one slide.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Jul 31, 2013)

Those talking about crossbows are mostly complaining about people shooting them and bragging about. It's one thing to shoot one, but to brag about how great you are with it when in reality a 5 year old could shoot one accurately is seen as obnoxious to the people that have the practice every shot to "make" their bows accurate. 

The crossbows themselves aren't bad, but the thing is that some hunters(and this goes for all types of hunting) don't fully respect the animal enough to be worried about ethical hunting, so they use a crossbow that someone in a proshop set up for them so that all they have to do is point and shoot. This can cause them to have unethical shots and wounded deer, which is something I doubt anyone on here wants.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 6, 2013)

willie1971 said:


> I started shooting 30" arrows (easton 2016 xx75 tribute with feathers).  I got some magnus stingers and NAP spitfires to go with these arrows.   These tips seem to shoot like the field tips.



i would try and go with a one piece cut on contact head!! good luck!! 
Gerad


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 6, 2013)

when they changed where there was no min. bow weight i was 10years old and so my dad and i found some 2314 shaft with Flu-flu feathers on it so it would shoot good out of my 25lb bow so the next deer i shot with a gun (sorry for the "G" word) we sat it up and i shot it. and my arrows were going in up to my feathers. so the next chance i got to go bow hunting we did and not 45min. on the stand a button came out 10 yards from the base of my tree so i pick my spot and shot and my arrow went up to my feathers the deer went 40 yards and down! with all that said yes 40lbs will work great!


----------

